# Tim's Sad Time Tau Clerance.



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, I'm unemplyed, and seem to have lost all motivation for these blighters, so its time for them to go.

HAVE:


Unnamed Tau Empire Army

2 Ethereal with Honour Blade

1 Commander Shas'o with Cyclic Ion Blaster, Airbursting Frag, and Multi-Tracker

2 Bodyguard Shas'vre with TL Missile Pod; Shield Generator

1 Hammerhead Gunship with Railgun.

3 Crisis Battlesuit Team 1 with Plasma Rifle; Blacksun Filter; Shield Generator, the other 2 with Burst Cannon and Flamer;

5 Stealth XV25, 4 Burst Cannon's, 1 Fusion Blaster

Approx. 45 Firewarriors,

32 Kroot, 2 Kroot Hounds, 1 Krootox Rider.

12 Pathfinders,

3 Stealth XV15's, with Burst Cannons,

4 Devilfish

More Drones than I can count

Ton of Bits, odd tau figures, And Current Dex.

Figures vary from Unpainted > Primed > Basecoated. But all are strip-able.

WANTS:

From GW, your looking at around £450 GBP, But I'm willing to sell them for less, Around £200 + P&P

I'm also open to a Good trade/offer (I'm thinking about doing one of the non-dex Marines (BA/BT/SW/DA), 



I would prefer they went as one lot though.

Cheers guys

-=EvilTim


Cheers guys.


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Pictures Now available HERE


----------

